# Expecting Young Talent this week or next... bam!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, as a few of you know me, ive owned a few ebikes. My last 2019 Levo was a great bike and sold it to help fund my BMW K1600. Well ive taken care of that and have ordered a PRO RACE XL before they sold out. This will be the 3rd time ive tried to purchase a Decoy.

My Levo rocked no doubt, but I actually preferred my Focus for XC type trails. Well now Im looking for a gnarlier bike for more rad ****. I think the Levo is a nice between bike from the Focus and the Decoy. Excited to see how this bike measures up to the new Levo and vice versa. In a few weeks ill be sending it, and we'll find out.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am quite surprised people actually buy a used store bought e-bicycle. Less risk on the battery since its a proprietary system, but still storage of ebike is a concern too. A risk some are willing to take. I just wonder how much a new battery would cost from the local bike store.

Any updates? as its been a few weeks!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Considering he changed his avatar, he must love it. I love the CS to WB proportions in XL. Levo and many others have CS too long for their WB to interest me--didn't want something mainly intended for casually riding (munching miles) in the saddle. Wanted something more suited for "attack" oriented riding styles, and this bike's size XL gets the geo to match the spec to ride like race-bred modern enduro bike.


----------

